

Rails: Capybara 2.0 Upgrade Guide - joliss
http://techblog.fundinggates.com/blog/2012/08/capybara-2-0-upgrade-guide/

======
carlsednaoui
Awesome, thanks for sharing. I just added it to <http://coursebacon.com> (a
side project of mine).

As a side note, the popularity/ scoring algo will run tonight:
[http://coursebacon.com/tutorials/43-capybara-2-0-upgrade-
gui...](http://coursebacon.com/tutorials/43-capybara-2-0-upgrade-guide)

